# Ubuntu and my ps3



## bpgt64 (Apr 1, 2010)

As I am starting out the IT world, as a Asigra Support tech for a VAR/Resaller.  I am getting into some linux training with our software.  I have been trying to install Ubuntu on my PS3, just to play around in command line and what not.  However this installation is taking forever...I mean its been running for about an hour...any ideas? 

I am using a 3rd Gen PS3;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3

for specs.


----------



## monte84 (Apr 1, 2010)

they only have 256MB of system memory, so yea its slow. I put ubuntu 8.04 on my friends 1stgen and yea, iit takes awhile, its slow and sluggish in the OS as well.


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 1, 2010)

my suggestion is don't worry about it for too much longer as the 3.21 update removes the Other OS bootup option.  Unless you don't plan on updating the FW on your PS3


----------



## monte84 (Apr 1, 2010)

you can just run ubuntu or which ever distribution straight from a cd or usb flash drive and not have to install anything.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2010)

if you insist on linux with your ps3 then install yellowdog, it is much lighter and is actually friendly to the PS3.


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 1, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> my suggestion is don't worry about it for too much longer as the 3.21 update removes the Other OS bootup option.  Unless you don't plan on updating the FW on your PS3



Yup that killed it as of today. :shadedshu


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 1, 2010)

I update the machine when I need to with games.  Which is usually once a year..hah.  I am gonna stick to a VM of Redhat for my practice for now...oh well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> my suggestion is don't worry about it for too much longer as the 3.21 update removes the Other OS bootup option.  Unless you don't plan on updating the FW on your PS3



why the hell did they do that?


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> why the hell did they do that?



Because of a security flaw and that Geohot guy hacking it using linux.  

Forum thread with it. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=118701


----------

